# Rockland/Quincy Sh*tshow



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Not sure if there’s a thread on this one yet . . . 



Redirect Notice


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Stolen cruiser....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm Just going to put this right here Tremco Police Products - Police Vehicle Anti Theft System...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

After watching a few of the newscasts, no one has yet to say.... where was the robbery? Was it in Rockland? What's the story on that part? How was the cruiser stolen in the first place? Was it at the scene of the robbery? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

7-11, armed robbery, gun clearly seen in the surveillance video. 

I truly feel for the cop who had to shoot this clown, but the clown himself has saved the Commonwealth a lot of money in court costs and incarceration. And ain't it interesting that what stopped the guy finally were two of those dreaded armored vehicles that are too militaristic and should be taken from the Police. Gee, so in the minds of some, better to do the same job with a Prius?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

LA Copper said:


> After watching a few of the newscasts, no one has yet to say.... where was the robbery? Was it in Rockland? What's the story on that part? How was the cruiser stolen in the first place? Was it at the scene of the robbery? Inquiring minds want to know.


This article covers it pretty well



Redirect Notice


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

This is ALL racial. It was a Black Rifle...


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Reading through some of the local articles on this, big spin on the SCARY GUN the suspect had. Falls in line with the anti-gun narrative we are seeing. Big media push on this.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

How long until one of his friends/family finds this and comes to his defense? I'm sure he only did it because of Covid and Trump.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Who wants to bet someone has the go.fund me shit up for his families law suit, because he was just turning his life around.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

_"Llewellyn said Leach has a lengthy criminal record and had spent time in jail." _
See? They're always looking at the past. You can't do that. How can a poor fella move forward and turn his life around if you keep dredging up the past?
Three hours? Where were the DINKS!? (Duty Intervention No Kill Specialists) AKA social workers.....We need police reform bad🐷


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> _"Llewellyn said Leach has a lengthy criminal record and had spent time in jail." _
> See? They're always looking at the past. You can't do that. How can a poor fella move forward and turn his life around if you keep dredging up the past?
> Three hours? *Where were the DINKS!? (Duty Intervention No Kill Specialists)* AKA social workers.....We need police reform bad🐷


I laughed at that much harder than I should have.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> _"Llewellyn said Leach has a lengthy criminal record and had spent time in jail." _
> See? They're always looking at the past. You can't do that. How can a poor fella move forward and turn his life around if you keep dredging up the past?
> Three hours? Where were the DINKS!? (Duty Intervention No Kill Specialists) AKA social workers.....We need police reform bad🐷


I'm stealing this!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm stealing this!


*You have my written permission to do so!*


----------

